# DV Gas Stove for our basement?



## C&EC (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys, we are looking at installing a LOPI DV gas stove in our finished basement (just under 500 sq ft). The previous owners did a great job finishing the basement but it is constructed in a manner that a door can't really be installed on the stairway. Without a door, is installing the stove and trying to heat our basement useless? We'd really like to make use of it but it is cold down there in the winter and space heaters aren't too effective.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## C&EC (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing, it isn't heated.  The bedroom is and stays warm with the door closed but the main room has no heating right now.


----------



## C&EC (Jul 27, 2009)

The furnace (Ducane) is on the main floor.  Not sure what a powervent or dryer (in this context) is but I don't think our HVAC is equipped with those.  We were just thinking that a nice small ng dv stove would really make the basement nice and comfortable (and look nice too).


----------



## C&EC (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks.  There is a very small return for the furnace in our basement but if we get the basement nice and comfortable then the furnace upstairs won't be turning on nearly as much.  I was just concerned for all the benefit of the DV stove going right up the starcase out of the basement.


----------

